# Guide to visiting Salmon.



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

My kids play hockey, and we visit Salmon's awesome outdoor rink 1-2x every winter. 

We like the Stagecoach as they definitely put up well with rambunctious HS hockey girls. How is the Syringa? We may have to check that out.

I also really, really like the Junkyard Bistro. I highly recommend it. Good dive/gastropub/fusion food.

Soaking at Goldbug (summer) or Sharkey (winter) are also a must.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> We like the Stagecoach as they definitely put up well with rambunctious HS hockey girls. How is the Syringa? We may have to check that out.
> 
> .


I have no personal experience with the Syringa but have spoke with several people who love it. I work at the hospital here and we have a few traveling doctors that come in and they almost always stay there.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Cody. This is very useful information. We usually ended up at the Mexican restaurant. I didn't think the food was that good, although the deck overlooking the river was nice when it wasn't windy. Tried Bertrams, but as you mentioned, it was way slow. I am looking forward to trying some new places when I am there.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Two Ps - Propane and Pizza*

Thanks Cody - good information. How about propane? We had trouble finding it a few years ago. The fill person was gone for a few hours at the first place we stopped and the second place we tried had just run out. We finally gave up - decided to do a limited fuel trip - but then found it at North Fork. 

On the food side, how about Pizza? Any recommendations?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

A strong Hell Yeah to The Junkyard Bistro. Decent prices, quick and some good gluten free options and I really liked the food. The Brewery is tasty and slower than paint drying. Took us almost two hours one evening for 10 people to eat. 

Won't ever eat again at the Mex place on the corner. Most expensive mexican I have ever had and it was not awesome. 

I will give a shout out to Murdochs Farm and Ranch supply. A couple of years ago I found out one of my daughters hadn't packed her spray gear. This was revealed on the way to Corn Creek in a hard driving rain that was bordering on snow at about six pm. We zipped around Salmon looking for anything that might work. Someone recommended Murdochs and we arrived at 7:05 pm, five minutes after close. A couple of the staff let us in, we went and found some too big for an 11 yr old frog togs for cheap and I was so very thankful to have them. 

Of course by the end of the trip it was 95F, hot and dusty but that first night and day was saved.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

cmharris said:


> Thanks Cody - good information. How about propane? We had trouble finding it a few years ago. The fill person was gone for a few hours at the first place we stopped and the second place we tried had just run out. We finally gave up - decided to do a limited fuel trip - but then found it at North Fork.
> 
> On the food side, how about Pizza? Any recommendations?


 Propane can be tricky here as well. i'm glad you brought that up. I would strongly advise you to fill your propane before you leave home. If you need to fill here you have two options for the most part. You can fill at the Gas station with the red dog diner attached or at buddy's gas station.. As you mentioned they dont always have the staff or the trained personnel to fill tanks.. There are places that do the tank exchange as an option like the grocery store and family dollar. 


As for the pizza, we have 2 pizza places that are pretty good. I usually go to daves pizza that is right on main street now. It used to be out 28 towards Idaho falls. they also do fried chicken. 
the second option is last chance pizza. they also have good food and good pizza. their pizza can be a bit on the greasy side for me. But it is a personal preference.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to add one more place to the breakfast options after this last weekend.. Salmon is finally coming around and allowing food trucks to operate in city limits. Starting this Sunday, and should be most Sundays the mad flatter will be set up in salmon. They will usually be set up at the stagecoach parking lot or the mountain west reality. They serve really good breakfast burritos on an African flatbread. They used to be in Casper, Wyoming before moving to salmon. This wont be an option for most but if you are in town on a Sunday morning you might give them a try.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Oddfellows Bakery on Main Street has incredible breads, sandwiches and pastries. They're not just good by Salmon standards, but would compete with a really great bakery anywhere. Craig, the owner, is a super guy and a boater. They also have the best coffee in Salmon. If you call in advance you can order all the bread for your river trip and get really good bread. Open Mon-Sat.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

daveb1 said:


> Oddfellows Bakery on Main Street has incredible breads, sandwiches and pastries. They're not just good by Salmon standards, but would compete with a really great bakery anywhere. Craig, the owner, is a super guy and a boater. They also have the best coffee in Salmon. If you call in advance you can order all the bread for your river trip and get really good bread. Open Mon-Sat.


Great call on oddfellows bakery, it's right on main street you cant miss it... Their 80 mile bread is amazing and get there early or call and reserve your bread because the good stuff does go fast. They are also huge supporters of the boating community. 

On the subject of coffee.. another good place for coffee is rise and shine. it's north on daisy street, a block off of the main drag.. Bright yellow building, they also do quick burritos and stuff if your in a hurry. 

I will try and bring this thread or a new similar thread up every spring to help people out.. It will be nice to kinda condense all this information.. Salmon is a great little town you just need to know where to look.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

*Reliable Propane*



cmharris said:


> Thanks Cody - good information. How about propane? We had trouble finding it a few years ago. The fill person was gone for a few hours at the first place we stopped and the second place we tried had just run out. We finally gave up - decided to do a limited fuel trip - but then found it at North Fork.
> 
> On the food side, how about Pizza? Any recommendations?



I think I finally cracked the code to reliable propane in salmon... As I mentioned you can get it at the gas station by the red dog diner, and at buddy's. Both are really hit and miss with having someone available to pump it. There is also Valley wide propane on main street. I have not tried them since they switched ownership from A1 propane but they would not touch my composite propane tank last time I tried. If you have a steel tank this would be a good option. 

This morning I went to Murdochs, which is a ranch and home supply. They had someone available right away and did not bat an eye at my composite tank. They said they always have someone on staff who can fill a tank. With the exception of being after 5pm on some days. 

Murdochs will be my new go to for propane fills.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Last time I was in Salmon, my girlfriend and I were walking through town looking for a place to have a beer, some locals drove by and yelled at us, "Git out of our town!"


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Pine said:


> Last time I was in Salmon, my girlfriend and I were walking through town looking for a place to have a beer, some locals drove by and yelled at us, "Git out of our town!"


Sorry you had that experience. I assure you that isn't the vast majority of people that live here. After all salmon is a town that probably would not survive without tourism.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Is there a good place to fill water jugs in salmon?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Water: Wagon Hammer Springs - a mile or two before North Fork. Good cold spring water and restrooms as well. Nothing like grabbing some cold fresh water on the way to or back from a trip. 

Gear: What's the name of the place on the corner across from Stage Coach with the big wooden sweep boat out front? They sell and rent gear, decent selection for a small shop. I rented a PFD from them for a weekend when we found ourselves one short. 

Farmer's Market: Is Salmon still holding the farmers markets on Saturdays?

Bertrams: As others have said, good food but super slow service. It doesn't seem to matter how big or small the group size is, they're slower than slow. Savage Grill has better and less expensive burgers than Bertrams, and quicker service. 

Next Up: The Ultimate Traveler's Guide to Challis.


----------

